# The Bartimeaus Trilogy by Jonathon Stroud



## ericthenguyen (Jul 20, 2010)

This is without a  doubt one of the best books I've read. I was a bit  skeptical at first.One of my  friends asked if I've read  the book before. I said no, and he kinda  flipped out. Anyway, so we did  a book swap, he gave me the first two  books of this fantastic trilogy  and I gave him the start of another  great read. After slow days of  reading, I finished the first two books  and ventured out to get the  third book (let's face it, no one leaves a  series unfinished. Especially  when it's already gotten half way).

I  only just recently  finished the book and I have to say, my end  reaction was three things.  Devastation, shock, awe, inspiration,  disappointment, relief and like  more that I don't know how to exactly  describe. The book was a  combination of suspense, comedy, friendship,  companionship,  personal-ties and many more captivating aspects that you  would look for  in a great novel.

The plot of the story (as  you've read above) is  about a boy by the name of _Nathaniel_  (who later goes on to  acquire a more formal magician name of _'John  Mandrake')_ who is blinded by  the power of magicians and the  belief that magicians are the savior of  all the people within London  (being the dominant city at this current  time). As Nathaniel grows to  power,he is recognized as the most talented  teenager in a seat of  government power. His ideals as a boy on the fact  that personal-ties  should stand above all else is slowly overtaken by  his overwhelming  workload and the constant bickering of his enemies and  the precautions  and public acts not to be overthrown.

His first  spirit that he  summons (in "The Amulet of Samarkand") is a fourth-level,  noble djinn  (pronounced jinn) that has existed for over 5000 years and  has served  many of the ancient rulers of kingdoms. Upon his summoning,  Bartimeaus  attempts to scare his new master out of his wits but to  surprise, finds  a boy. The two of them together embark on three quests  that alter  their lives over the course of four years. With a spiteful  and  disrespecting relationship from bother master and servant,  Bartimeaus  always stays true to what he believes in. As he grows to  watch  Nathaniel grow into a sell-out who lives for the very thing he  despises  (a magician that claws for the seat of power and the favouring  of the  prime-minister "Rupert Devereaux") Bartimeaus slowly begins to  despise  his master more than he already had.

To be honest, this  is  enough information on the two main characters. I tend to go into a  lot  of detail and pretty much recount the story.

I strongly  advise  you, if you are a fantasy/sci-fi reader like I, to  borrow/purchase this  book. It will not disappoint you, I assure you.

I do a few book reviews here and there on my blog. Be sure to check it out if you want to be entertained.
(Warning: Must be extremely bored if you're going to read the other posts).
Link on my profile if you can be bothered. I need 15 more posts to post links.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm definitely going to take this review seriously. It's a well thought out and considered opinion of a (what sounds like great) novel by a reviewer who is clearly objective and impartial, and has no vested interest in the author's success. Would you happen to be working for _The New York Times Book Review_? Because you should.

Perhaps we can add this sort of 'review' to this thread? You know what? I'm going to do just that.



> so we did a book swap, he gave me the first two books of this fantastic trilogy and I gave him the start of another great read.


Which one? It would help determine your tastes if we knew what you considered a "great read".



> The book was a combination of suspense, comedy, friendship, companionship, personal-ties


The what now? I get suspense and comedy, but since when did the others become genres? If one were to submit a manuscript to an agent, would one say, "For your consideration, I have included my completed work, _I Love You, Buddy (As Friends; Not In *That* Way)_, a 112,000 word 'friendship' novel"?



> and many more captivating aspects that you would look for in a great novel.


What happened there, then? Ran out of "captivating aspects" with which to describe this book? Surely, the book can only have a finite and fixed number of captivating aspects. It can't have all the ones I personally look for. What if I look for S&M? Does it have that, too? You should give classes on 'Effective Marketing'.



> The plot of the story (as you've read above)


Above what? At least make the effort to edit the post so you can pretend it was a genuine review written for these forums, as opposed to copy/pasted from how ever many websites you've been spamming.



> I strongly advise you, if you are a fantasy/sci-fi reader like I,


like I am.



> to borrow/purchase this book.


I love how you're recommending people just borrow the novel, meaning neither the author nor his publisher records a sale. Brilliant. You should also give classes on 'Revenue Optimisation'.



> (Warning: Must be extremely bored if you're going to read the other posts).


I'm already bored; that's why I bothered reading _this_ post.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 21, 2010)

ericthenguyen said:


> Link on my profile if you can be bothered. I need 15 more posts to post links.


Err, actually there isnt!


----------



## ericthenguyen (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay. So I've never written a proper book review before.
Thought I'd give it a shot. I'm 17. You're 28 and you're trolling forums that consists of readers.

Didn't have to give me a hard time about it.
Someone tell me how to delete posts so I can start again.


----------



## Clansman (Jul 21, 2010)

ericthenguyen said:


> I  only just recently  finished the book and I have to say, my end  reaction was three things.  Devastation, shock, awe, inspiration,  disappointment, relief and like  more that I don't know how to exactly  describe.



Devilsgrin, you forgot this part.  Three things?  I counted six, plus the "like more that I don't know how to exactly describe".

Ericthenguyen, don't take this_ too_ personally.  This site gets spammed often, and your review attempt, as a first post, resembled a lot of the spamariffic stuff that we get around here. The members of this site are very protective of it.

The above being said, we love GOOD books, and therefore get a little jumpy about a hastily written review that resembles something by Harriet Klausner (the Amazon reviewer (likely not a real person) who is apparently able to read 500 books a day, and loves each and every one). Your only crime is jumping in with both feet without knowing what lies under the water.  This is not a fan site for our favourite authors, but rather one where we discuss the authors we like, or don't like, very critically.  For instance, you won't find a Terry Goodkind forum here, because most of think that he writes trash (an opinion I heartily endorse), and so we don't spend a lot of time on him.

Your welcome to stay, but bounce around the forums a bit and post on some of the sub-fora in which you are interested. Introduce yourself here: Introductions - Science Fiction Fantasy Chronicles: forums

To protect yourself from a good arse-flaming in the future, read other reviews to see how they are structured, and don't be afraid to mention things about a good book that you didn't like (there are bound to be a few, at least one).  It won't turn off other readers if you do, and it will lend more credibility to what you have to say. Here is an example by Werthead (a big-time blog reviewer and member of this site) and Stephen Aryan, of two books from a new author:

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/49632-nights-of-villjamur-by-mark-charan-newton.html

Note how they love the book, but describe what KIND of book it is, and how there are weaknesses.  Another member of the site confirms the reviews.  There are loads of other examples, such as the one I posted of a book that bored me to tears:

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/528218-the-legions-of-fire-by-david-drake.html

Even though I gave this novel only 1.5 stars, I did mention good things about it in a relatively scathing review.

An excellent review site on which I am a reviewer also has thousands of examples, and likely of several authors that you like:

Fantasy Literature's Fantasy Book and Audiobook Reviews

So, if you want to review books, and do it well, look first to see how it is done by those who do it well, emulate them, but above all, impose your own style.  And proof read.  Always proof read, because you have an audience that is literate (especially around here), that expects good grammar and spelling, complete sentences, and thoughts that are completed within the paragraph. To be fair, you do need a little practice and direction. Feel free to ask for direction, but don't expect to jump in with people who have been reviewing books for years without doing a bit of work on it first.

Good luck, and I hope you keep working on your reviews. PM me if you want some pointers.


----------



## The Judge (Jul 21, 2010)

ericthenguyen said:


> Someone tell me how to delete posts so I can start again.


You can't.  Moderators can, but we won't except in very rare circumstances.  If you don't want your words to come back and haunt you, don't write them in the first place, is the credo here.  Which means thinking very hard about what you do write.

As Clansman said, we get people trying to flog their own badly written novels by creating pretend reviews, so we are always sceptical of first posters who arrive with a review and nothing else -- hence DA's comments.  Chalk this one up to experience and don't let it put you off.

If this was your first attempt at a review, then I don't think you've  done at all badly -- it's certainly much better than I could have  produced at your age.  Clansman has given you a wealth of good advice about how to go about reviewing, if that's what you want to do.  Follow his advice, and perhaps start a little more slowly.  Every month there is a thread about what books we are reading -- http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/528020-it-cant-be-july-already-can-it-oh.html -- and some people include very short reviews in that.  It's a good training ground.

Otherwise, have a look around the site and interact with us.  We welcome new members -- we can welcome you officially if you go over to Introductions and tell us a little about yourself as Clansman mentioned.  Just one word of warning -- we don't allow links to blogs or anything else until a member is well and truly established.  Try to link and you will find yourself on the wrong end of a moderator's blasting.


----------



## ericthenguyen (Jul 21, 2010)

I see, complicated as this forum is, I assumed it was a free-speak kind of thing that allows anyone to talk about anything. To be honest I was hoping for that kind of forum before joining something such as this.

I do want to be an author, my English is quite bad, logically and grammatically speaking (so my teacher says). What I was indeed planning to do was write like, little scrap reviews, get onto better ones and hopefully that would boost me into the direction I would like to go.

But I suppose I understand why I got drilled. Completely unnecessary towards my personal feelings, but I suppose it was necessary for the sake of the forum. I respect that.

Unfortunately, that flaming demotivated me to ever post on this forum again. But sadly I wish to try again, because if I were to improve in my writing, this would most probably be the place to go.

I will follow your advice clansman, and introduce myself formerly and I thank you both for the beginner's advice.


----------



## The Judge (Jul 21, 2010)

It is indeed a free-speech forum, eric, so don't worry about that.  But it comes with some pretty opinionated people and some robust arguments, so don't allow yourself to take anything to heart.  What we don't tolerate is out-and-out flaming and we will clamp down on that very hard, so there's no need to fear anything of that kind.

If you want to be an author, then make your way across to Aspiring Writers.  It's far too early for you to put any of your own work up for critique, but start reading around some of the threads and making small comments on other people's work, all of which will feed back into your own writing and help you to develop. 

I hope that you will stay and get to know us better.  Even DA has interesting things to say sometimes... p)

By the way, eric, you won't be able to PM Clansman or anyone else until you get to 15 posts, so if you have any questions, just line them up until you get there.


----------



## Clansman (Jul 21, 2010)

eric, don't be "de-motivated" because your review got a little singed.  My first post to this site was not exactly met with open arms, because I was completely ignorant of the customs around here.  Forum sites are each like their own little country, and different customs develop, and customs, when in a country, must be respected.  For instance, one of our customs is that text-glish is not allowed.  You can say what you want, but say it in proper English, and be prepared to defend it.

It is a free speak forum, but you must respect that other people may have something to say about your posts that you don't like. As long as they are not profane or abusive, it is wide open. I suspect that is what you found demotivating, as Devilsgrin was not "friendly" in his criticism, but his criticism of your review was fairly accurate. It was not "friendly" due to the suspicion that your review was spam.

Don't give up on it, as I suspect you will become a pretty active member.  If you and your teacher think your English stinks, then PRACTICE!  This is a great place to do it.  There is even a forum for posting your own fiction, and receiving criticism from other members:

Critiques - Science Fiction Fantasy Chronicles: forums


----------



## ericthenguyen (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks to the both of you for the words of encouragement. Indeed I most probably will be an active member, I haven't much to do with my life sometimes and I've been looking for a forum community to be apart of. I guess I found it haha.

I do have a few pieces of work I do want to get assessment on from people from all around the world. Educated people who know of fantasy and science fiction/fantasy type writing. So I will look into that and present some pieces of work of my own.

Indeed it was true that Devilsgrin wasn't being exactly rude about what he was trying to say. But in the gaming community, sarcasm and public-assessment is an insult, some people do take it to the heart, and others don't. I for one, am very passionate about literature, so I do take these kind of things to the heart. But thanks for the heads up anyway.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 21, 2010)

I see Clansman's managed to stir another ingredient into the already confusing stew ...

It's *Devil's Advocate* who responded to the review. *Devilsgrin* is another member altogether.


----------



## ericthenguyen (Jul 21, 2010)

That is confusing indeed. Haha.

I thought it was kind of like an alter-ego.

Oh well, no harm done. Now I don't need to embarrass myself when referring to them two.


----------



## Clansman (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, I just noticed my gaffe.  Apologies, D.A.  I'll buy you a cyber-drink in http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/526984-the-chron-bar.html


----------



## Clansman (Jul 21, 2010)

The Judge said:


> By the way, eric, you won't be able to PM Clansman or anyone else until you get to 15 posts, so if you have any questions, just line them up until you get there.



Jeez, in a review thread no less, and the kid's almost half way there...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 21, 2010)

ericthenguyen said:


> But in the gaming community, sarcasm and public-assessment is an insult



Sarcasm, except between friends who understand that it is all in fun, is regarded as an insult here, too.  As one of the moderators on this forum, I can only apologize that you received such a response to your first post.  That is not how we usually greet newcomers.  I'm afraid it was the mention of your blog and the link to it that set up the suspicion that you were spamming, which is the one thing that makes ordinarily well-behaved members lose a grip on their manners.

It should not have happened.

Post as many reviews as you like.  We learn by doing.  Only things put up in the Critiques forum are supposed to receive criticism.  There might some who disagree with your opinions on a particular book or author, and you should expect to hear from them.  But criticism of your writing style anywhere besides the Critiques forum will not occur again, without your express invitation.

At least it better not ...


----------



## No One (Jul 21, 2010)

Ericthenguyen - as someone who joined a corner of the Chrons 8 months ago and since found the community you spoke of (even if I have only just scratched the surface of it!) then I feel compelled to second The Judge's point. You have indeed found the right place.

And it seems to me that one of the major reasons why this place is a perfect forum would be the moderators, who both rock and rule.

You will NOT regret hanging around


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 22, 2010)

Eric: If my response to your post (in the thread D.A. linked to) offended, my apologies. I was honestly struck by that point quite strongly, and I still feel that is a flaw the author of the book should have avoided.

However, no insult to you was intended, and I wish to make that clear. By all means, stick around and join in the various conversations. We are often a rather high-spirited bunch, and some of the crowd get up to hijinks betimes, but there is, to borrow a phrase from Washington Irving, no malice in their mischief. There are also very serious discussions here and there, where you feel like adding your own thoughts at some point.

In the meantime, don't let the initial response throw you; just express your own views and be open to those of others, and I think you'll probably find you make a fair number of friends around the place.


----------



## ericthenguyen (Jul 22, 2010)

J.D Worthington. No serious offense has been taken. Although granted I was speaking the truth, if you looked up the book, it has been written by an aspiring author in the U.K. He was recognised solely for that trilogy and has written children books and other fantasy novels.

The fact that you thought it was fake is understandable. Spammers don't usually talk the truth now do they? Haha.

But, it's okay. I suppose it was my fault that this happened and I have learned much and been recognised for it (I think) and am quite grateful for the events that have transpired.

I also thank you for your advice, along with everyone else's advice.
Everyone starts somewhere, and this is where I've begun. I suppose things happen for a reason don't they?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 22, 2010)

Alright, looks like I made a boo-boo. 

As Judge and Clansman pointed out, the fact that your very first post was a (very enthusiastic) review of a book resulted in my being *slightly* suspicious as to whether this was a 'real' review. There was a similar occurrence just recently, in fact, in another thread.

In any case, it seems I was wrong. This is why they say you shouldn't jump to conclusions, and I leapt in off a trampoline. I would like to extend my sincere apologies to you and my fellow Chronners.

Rest assured, I'm feeling properly chastised and embarrassed.


----------



## ericthenguyen (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha. Rest assured if I was as protective of something I loved, I would have gone further so you aren't too bad in my ranks, although the criticism was very decisive.

Even so, because of that flaming and because of my willpower to start again afresh, I've been recognized and consolidated, properly introduced and made my first friend (yay! )

So I guess what you did wasn't all too bad.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 22, 2010)

ericthenguyen said:


> Haha. Rest assured if I was as protective of something I loved, I would have gone further


 
Woah! I don't know what you've heard, but The Chrons and I are just friends. There's nothing going on between us.

I don't swing that way...

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## ericthenguyen (Jul 22, 2010)

HAHA ! Nah I'm just speaking in a metaphorical sense. If someone likes something so much they are willing to protect it.

That's just basically what I'm saying.

But it's good to know that you don't swing that way...


----------



## Clansman (Jul 23, 2010)

ericthenguyen said:


> HAHA ! Nah I'm just speaking in a metaphorical sense. If someone likes something so much they are willing to protect it.
> 
> That's just basically what I'm saying.
> 
> But it's good to know that you don't swing that way...



Not that there's anything wrong with that!

Sometimes I really miss Seinfeld.  Only sometimes, mind.


----------



## ericthenguyen (Jul 23, 2010)

Haha, I didn't watch it that much, here and there. Was kinda good I suppose =P


----------

